
Meet the Stir Kinetic Desk - xmpir
http://stirworks.com/
======
sanswork
If you're not going to tell me how much it is for a piece of furniture I
generally fit it under the "too much to be practical" range and forget about
it.

In cases where price isn't even mentioned(as in contact us for pricing) I fit
it into the "fantasy furniture that will never exist" bucket in my brain and
forget about it even sooner.

That said it is a beautiful desk.

~~~
michaelmior
If I had to guess, I would say $2-3K. Too rich for me, but I could imagine
there's a decent sized market. I just wonder how good their margins will be
since it looks like they're really pushing the quality.

~~~
sanswork
$2-3k while a lot would probably be in my range for this quality plus feature
set. But I tend to find with these "perfect furniture" situations with no
prices that the actual price is usually stupid high.

Comparison to this for me is the Emperor 1510. A workstation chair that I've
had my eye on. I contacted the manufacturers who not only provided me with the
price but also the shipping to the door price and the build specs so I could
figure out if it fit in my condos utility lift.

~~~
michaelmior
Yeah, after I posted I thought about it more and I think my initial estimate
was probably quite low. It will be interesting to see what the final price
turns out to be.

